# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Yangının çıkış nedeni ırkçılık

## anau

Yangının çıkış nedeni ırkçılık




Almanya?nın Ludwigshafen kentinde 3 şubat 2008 tarihinde çıkan ve 9 Türk?ün ölümüne neden olan yangının ardından, ülkede inceleme yapan Meclis İnsan Hakları Alt Komisyonu, yangının çıkmasında ?ırkçılığın? etkili olduğu görüşüne vardı. Alt komisyon, Almanya?daki Türklerin sorunları ve yangınla ilgili araştırma yaptı ve bir rapor hazırladı. Komisyonun raporunda, ?Yangının çıkmasında ?ırkçılığın? etkili olduğu izlenimi edinildi? ifadesi yer aldı. Raporda ayrıca, göç yasasının yarattığı sıkıntılara da dikkat çekildi ve yasanın insan haklarına aykırı olduğu vurgulandı. Ludwigshafen?de Türklerin yaşadığı bir binada 3 şubat 2008 tarihinde yangın çıkmış ve 5?i çocuk 9 Türk vatandaşı hayatını kaybetmişti. 
Türk?e cami çıkışı saldırı
üte yandan, Almanya?nın Braunschweig kentinde önceki gün camiden çıkan 39 yaşındaki bir Türk?e arkadaşlarıyla kaldırımda konuştuğu sırada caddeden geçen bir otomobilin içinden pompalı tüfekle ateş edildi. Polis, olayın nedeninin henüz bilinmediğini, kurşunun Türk?ün yanağına saplandığını ve hastaneden çıkarıldığını açıkladı.


*?Yabancı düşmanlığı değil? demişti*
Yangının sebebini araştırmakla görevlendirilen Frankenthal Savcısı Lothar Liebig 4 Mart?ta yaptığı basın toplantısında, olay yerinde yanıcı madde izine rastlanmadığını belirterek, ?Yangın büyük olasılıkla yabancı düşmanlığı ya da kundaklama olayı değil? demişti.



*Solingen katliamcısı kitapta aklanıyor*
Almanya?da 5 Türk?ün hayatını kaybettiği Solingen faciasının yer aldığı ders kitaplarında, korkunç olay aklanırken, salgırganın ise suçsuz olduğu iddia ediliyor. Almanya?da yedinci sınıf öğrencilerine hece ayrımı alıştırması için okutulan metinde, facianın faillerinden Marco?nun (Markus Gartman) ?aslında suçsuz olduğu? iddia edilirken, Almanya?daki Türkler hakkında da ırkçılığı körükleyen görüşler dile getiriliyor. 
*
Ders vermek istemiş*
Kitapta bulunan cümlelerden bazıları şöyle: ?Marco, onlara ders vermek istemişti. Onlar, burada görülmek istenmediklerini nihayet anlamalıydılar. O sadece biraz korku salmak istemişti ki, onlar Anadolu?larına gitsinler. Merdivenlerin ahşaptan olması, o gün çocukların üst katlarda yalnız bulunmaları tatsız bir tesadüftü. Bu Türkler belki de daha evcil olmalıydılar. Her halükarda ebeveynleri suçlu. Anadolu?da kalsalardı yangında ölen iki çocuğa hiçbir şey olmazdı. şimdi herkesin Türkleri severmiş gibi yapmasını Marco anlamıyor.?

----------

